# Card model of the MV Emilia



## vchiu (Mar 28, 2006)

I am currently working on a card model of the M.V. Emilia, a coaster of the 1950-60s

This is my first attempt in card modelling. the model is 1.4m long and it is pretty messed-up with the hull. It looks OK from far away, but upon close inspection, this becomes another story.

As it can not decently be a display model, I wish to waterproof it for R/C use.
I plan to apply Polyester resin inside and outside after I make the necessary openings. But before this, I wish to make all cardboards waterproof.

I heard there is some kind of treatment that would make it possible. Some kind of varnish that gets into the paper fiber and hardens when dry. Would someone have suggestion on which product to apply ?

Thank you in advance

Valery


----------



## miniman (Oct 15, 2007)

looks good to me Valery.
I would use water-based varnish on the cardboard to waterproof it. Look for varnish that says the brushes clean with water. It dries very quickly, and is totally waterproof when dry. It is also non-yellowing, and totally clear.
Barry


----------



## vchiu (Mar 28, 2006)

Thank you Barry

The cardboard I use is about 0.75mm thick, so I guess I would need something that soaks it before drying. I will give a try, as this seems to be very straightforward.

All the water based paintings I came across were always cleary specified for indoor use, so I was convinced that they were not waterproof. I am happy I learnt something!

When this is done and that I have reinforced hull with resin, I will try to correct the hull bumps. The picture looks nice cause it is a small one... 

Cheers

Valery


----------



## miniman (Oct 15, 2007)

I hope it goes well for you. Try it out on a small piece of card first. maybe make a simple cardboard box from the same material, and waterproof it using varnish, then test float it in the sink for a while and see how it works out. I would use at least 3 or 4 coats of varnish on the test box and see hot it goes.
All my model boats are painted using water-based Acrylic paints, and sealed using water-based varnish. Just try it out and see.
Good luck,
Barry


----------

